# Double reflections from Panny plasmas......



## ms3 (Dec 8, 2009)

I had the opportunity to see several plasma tvs.

Panasonic V10 and G10 and a Samsung 550. The lights from the ceiling of the store could be seen on the screens, however on the Panasonic screens, each light appeared double, or each light had another one in the back of it.

According to the sales person, this effect is due to Panasonic which uses 2 pieces of glass on their screen.

I would appreciate any experience regarding this as I am deciding between these two brands.

Thanks


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I'm not sure what your question is...

As far as the Panny's using double glass, I think I heard that too, which would make sense if you are seeing the double reflection. Also, I heard that they did that as one of the solutions to battle "plasma buzzing" that may be heard on some plasmas. I don't know if this is entirely true, but that's another thing I heard in regards to the double glass.

I think that you can't go wrong with either the Panny or the Sammy series for televisions, regardless. Both make fantastic plasmas.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Panasonic G10. :T The best of the bunch.

* And don't you worry about reflections. Is your room at home has similar lights that are at the store?
I thought so...

Anyway, it's a bad idea to have lights in front of your display, any display.
A low wattage light can be placed behind the TV set, to have a smoother effect on the eyes (kind of cut down the eye's stress), and that won't have no reflection at all on your display.


----------

